# Running tanks in shed



## k3ch0ng (11 Nov 2017)

Anyone here keep their tanks in wooden garden sheds ?

Mostly worried about insulation / heating costs and mould.


----------



## Edvet (11 Nov 2017)

Those are the problems you will run into indeed.
If you wan't them in a separate building, insulation, waterproofing on the inside and heating the room are the way to go.


----------



## KipperSarnie (11 Nov 2017)

Edvet said:


> Those are the problems you will run into indeed.
> If you wan't them in a separate building, insulation, waterproofing on the inside and heating the room are the way to go.



x2 but try to leave a gap between shed & insulation to allow an air flow.
Space heating is by far the best to prevent condensation problems, you can always heat certain tanks as required with aquarium heaters.


----------



## k3ch0ng (12 Nov 2017)

Space heating ?



KipperSarnie said:


> x2 but try to leave a gap between shed & insulation to allow an air flow.
> Space heating is by far the best to prevent condensation problems, you can always heat certain tanks as required with aquarium heaters.


----------



## OllieNZ (12 Nov 2017)

k3ch0ng said:


> Space heating ?


Heat the room to the correct temperature so the tanks don't need heaters. This will reduce evaporation/condensation.


----------



## ian_m (13 Nov 2017)

My mate used to keep marine fish in his shed, there are major issues before you start down this route.


You will need proper isolated electrics. You cannot simply run an extension lead to your shed, if you want to be safe. You will need a a proper isolated armour plated cable spur, preferable spurred from you consumer unit. You will have to consider earthing, depending on your consumer unit earthing type (TN, TN-S, TN-C etc) and may require an earth rod near the shed, depending on cable length, so that if you get an electrical fault the current will be cut before you get electrocuted. Also means you locate any RCD's in the shed so if you cause a trip whilst fiddling it is easy to reset.
You enemies in a shed are thermal mass and volume. The shed will have b*gger all thermal mass (unlike a house) so will be a b*gger to keep warm in winter and even more important cool in the summer. As it has less volume (air mainly) you will have condensation issues. My mate insulated his shed (solid foam sheets), had space heater(s), extractor fans, air stirring fans, dehumidifer, air con and still suffer condensation (and associated mould) at certain times of the year. Even fitted an insulated floor to keep heat in.
My mate insulated the bottom and 3 sides of all his tanks as he found the heaters were on 24/7 just keeping the tanks warm otherwise.
Glass cover sheets reduce evaporation and corresponding condensation, be need to be cleaned regularly.
No water supply, no drain and no sink !!. He used a hose pipe to get water in and out.
In the end it "wasn't comfortable" sitting in the shed watching the fish, after having trecked outside to get to the tanks. In his new house a tank was in the lounge, easier to watch.
Just my 2p worth.


----------



## Edvet (13 Nov 2017)

I think we scared him enough


----------



## KipperSarnie (13 Nov 2017)

Beware:
Polystyrene & PVC cable coating react together, it takes a good while, years but worth remembering.
Mice just love to burrow & nest in polystyrene.

I know this from experience when I dismantled my old shed years ago.


----------



## k3ch0ng (14 Nov 2017)

Edvet said:


> I think we scared him enough



indeed


----------



## kadoxu (15 Nov 2017)

Check @frederick thompson 's Journal "Freds new pond build". I think around page 24/25 he gets a shed and (around page 30) starts modifying it to hold a big quarantine tank.


----------



## zozo (15 Nov 2017)

KipperSarnie said:


> Beware:
> Polystyrene & PVC cable coating react together, it takes a good while, years but worth remembering.
> Mice just love to burrow & nest in polystyrene.
> 
> I know this from experience when I dismantled my old shed years ago.



There is a cable insulation factory at a industrial park near my place, it was on route to my work and passed it daily on my bicycle. There always was a sweet delicious smel like Almonds around that factory, always made me think of a Mars bar.  Go figur why rodents and marters like to nibble on cables. Likely thinking they did hit the jackpot with finding a very long almond...


----------



## k3ch0ng (15 Nov 2017)

kadoxu said:


> Check @frederick thompson 's Journal "Freds new pond build". I think around page 24/25 he gets a shed and (around page 30) starts modifying it to hold a big quarantine tank.



Oh wow that pond / shed setup is insane


----------



## frederick thompson (19 Nov 2017)

k3ch0ng said:


> Oh wow that pond / shed setup is insane



kaddoxu. i was laughing when i read your quote. on my shed build its all insulated. plus the tank its self. this will be my second winter with the tank. setup
i use this heater and controller.Shego titanium 600w heater. and  Temp digital controller for heating the tank. it does cause condensation as i heat to 20c
how to stop condensation. i could put covers over. but i dont like that so i have a heater in there warming the room up in winter only. on a thermostat and timer. the shego heater is inside my filter
not high on electric bills. also i set the room heater at 22c so this stops condensation. works pretty well. are you looking at tropical fish tanks or a grow on tank quarentine tank, mine acts as both
best move i ever made. as when my fish are ill in the tank they go. i have also saved lots of money by growing my own fish.
glad you like the pond setup. cost a lot of money. but i needed a good hobby for retirement. that and my dog. most of the stuff is in my journal come thread, you need any help just ask on my thread or email me all the best 
fred


----------

